# Friday's Romance tunes



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Inspired by Mr. Elkhound.

[youtube]vzV7twJqeQ8[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]hIcmpEXCW78[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm betting Mr. Elk has a secret stash of Barry White
[youtube]IvSNiDeGHW4[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]4sag2z3PzaU[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]8BJljuSm2Aw[/youtube]

Love can blind us or leave us deaf
rip a beating heart from our chest
find us gasping for air for the one who took our breath.

love can tie us in a knot
say silly words when were taking a shot
in the dark to see if she likes us or not.

and love is the only thing that seems real
other than pain its all i feel
The constant stream that melts my mind surreal

love, its coarsing through my veins
when i see you im finally sane
unique and never the same
waiting for the change.
of love, its coarsing through my brain
more addictive than cocaine
even harder to explain
even harder to obtain.

love, takes us for a ride
keeps us afraid to close our eyes
we can't even chance blinking or she'll disapear by surprise.

love, can make the ground tremble beneath our toes
sneak around right under our nose
keep us moving 'til theres no where left to go.

love, can be the greatest feeling on this earth
for me she came first
no im not cursed, I'm only waiting for her heart to disperse.

love, its coarsing through my veins
when i see you im finally sane
unique and never the same
waiting for the change.
of love, its coarsing through my brain
more addictive than cocaine
even harder to explain
even harder to obtain.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bet none of you can listen to this and not feel a pull in your gut.......boyhowdy i feel my insides wanting to ooze out.........

[youtube]YdIM5L14gZE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]wuu8b_8nwxI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]KUVnKz_deUA[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]WKhF25vHl1s&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]pjqre-8igAQ[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

double dog dang it.letting my heart out for a breath of air this close to the weekend is going to be bad....yea i better be working so my heart doesnt feel lonely and sit there on m chest and thump,bump and grind and sputter along wanting love to come and hold it.

[youtube]O5cvzrKrcgA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]Z005HqT6sxw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> bet none of you can listen to this and not feel a pull in your gut.......boyhowdy i feel my insides wanting to ooze out.........
> 
> [youtube]YdIM5L14gZE&feature=related[/youtube]


This song has a very strong meaning for me. It makes me yearn for a love of my own. dang stupid song...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> This song has a very strong meaning for me. It makes me yearn for a love of my own. dang stupid song...LOL


his voice is awesome int these slower songs.all of us are gluttons today for listening to this junk....:happy2::hair:gaptooth:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rJdiR5muWLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OSEHRukBefI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sp6zoc84NcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

R-r-r-romance??? Gosh, M-m-m-mama. She's my best friends girl...

[YOUTUBE]-_JTzF966Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]ksHOOh1353I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]NqjfvD-qbmw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

I ran up on Crissy Hinds at the Food Lion. I live in witness protection county, USA. Anyway, I knew it was her, I followed her outside and gave my best shot. She tazed me. Twice. And left me on the wrong end of the county, with a missing shoe. Good Lord. I mean, we really rocked. Thank you. If you like this, check out "Back on the chain gang" too. 
[YOUTUBE]EY0_oVV29PM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]AR8D2yqgQ1U[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]BhTRQE2AELA[/youtube]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I guess I will play along with all these mushy songs for the evening, so here is my one and only contribution. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV5_xj_yuhs&sns=fb]Rockelbel&#39;s Canon (Pachelbel&#39;s Canon in D) - 4 Cellos - ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]gWNRUVMboq4[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

cindilu said:


> Okay, I guess I will play along with all these mushy songs for the evening, so here is my one and only contribution.
> 
> Rockelbel's Canon (Pachelbel's Canon in D) - 4 Cellos - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


Bleagh!!! Here's what Pachelbel meant!! 
[YOUTUBE]by8oyJztzwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]A-oh-tP6RvA[/youtube]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, dang he is good, that will get your blood going, I LIKE it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Ya know, inside my head, that's the way classical music always sounded.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No kidding, the other my teacher used to put us kids to sleep for nap time. I like that version so much better.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]1teVqF8K4m4[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what a bunch of saps we are...lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

A drunk woman and 2 bad guitar players work hard for the art. You love the blues or you don't.
[YOUTUBE]rawsYQitKik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]hLQl3WQQoQ0[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]0put0_a--Ng[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]US-ZgUr3xQY[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VckU7vzUzCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pretty love song sung by a pretty woman*

[YOUTUBE]PsXGzblg7Ws&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Why don't anybody see what I see???

[YOUTUBE]y8AWFf7EAc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pass me a slosh of that wine zong.....and move over your hoggin the window you want us to look out of.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I love this man

[YOUTUBE]GGLmZCZ1sXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

*I guess sometimes you have to open the door if you want love to enter your life*

[YOUTUBE]ftkEx0HAnAA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]dO1rMeYnOmM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]EN1nMpmC0n4[/youtube]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Fowler, it isn't Friday any more, it is Manic Monday.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

But I'm still feeling romantic, I cant make it stop...LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

zong said:


> Why don't anybody see what I see???
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y8AWFf7EAc4[/YOUTUBE]


Zong, I love this song, and bought the sheet music to it just so I could learn how to play it on the piano. It is one of my faves, so pass the wine around my way as well.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> But I'm still feeling romantic, I cant make it stop...LOL


Not feeling one tiny bit of romance here, I am feeling like I need to crawl back into bed, get some sleep and get a recount of the weekend. Spent to much time working and not enough time playing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is my romantic mood today. No time for small talk.*
[YOUTUBE]TRdml1iGwns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> *This is my romantic mood today. No time for small talk.*
> [YOUTUBE]TRdml1iGwns[/YOUTUBE]



LOL!!!!! Dang that was sexy...direct and to the point......LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, it is nice and warm today, no time for hallmark love.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So you saying you just want a quickie?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here is a nice little love boogie.*

[YOUTUBE]gY_xDdHvJ5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> So you saying you just want a quickie?


No. I am not saying anything. :whistlin:

Just saying that it is nice and hot today and that the sun is finally starting to warm my blood up after a long, dark, cold, depressing winter. That is all. :whistlin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

*My boogie is better then your boogie..*

[youtube]39YUXIKrOFk[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> No. I am not saying anything. :whistlin:
> 
> Just saying that it is nice and hot today and that the sun is finally starting to warm my blood up after a long, dark, cold, depressing winter. That is all. :whistlin:


It's because I dont wear a bonnet isnt it?....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This one is more your style for today...

[youtube]SzlpTRNIAvc[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hot & Steamy Luvvv

[YOUTUBE]x0I6mhZ5wMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler, you have a boogie on your nose.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It is too warm for a bonnet or anything today. Today is a sky-clad day. ok, maybe just shorts.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~flings boogie on CB~


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

eeeeew. :lookout:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet, I was feeling a little awkward wearing only a bonnet, and no shirt...LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

well, the bonnet will keep the sun out of your eyes.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rincess:[YOUTUBE]WQ9-rmal9r0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5jDezN6ZudU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven that is some seriously sultry music. Sweet.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]gIfNn8cktKE[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]DZqFK4dcl2Q[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vBR8zo2gaIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> [youtube]gIfNn8cktKE[/youtube]


I love Bryan Adams, so imagine my surprise when it's Richard Marx singing. Still a great song though.

[YOUTUBE]Xm9GlSbxy78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Right!...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]US-ZgUr3xQY[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

My office needs candles.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~shutting door lighting candles~

~Hangs do not disturb sign~


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Leslie is going to have a hot tub put in her office.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Why am I tormenting myself...?

[youtube]dTOpQS982aM[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Leslie is going to have a hot tub put in her office.


More like an old fashioned claw foot tub that holds two. And plenty of bubbles It'll have to go in the "office" at home though and not at the pharmacy--I'm not an exhibitionist. lol

[YOUTUBE]qQ-15YIvH5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]esgB8-_FjWA[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler said:


> ~shutting door lighting candles~
> 
> ~Hangs do not disturb sign~


Don't forget extra batteries!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]I43BIcTqgUo[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]dJ6byVhAFUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]9V1fX-FvKW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

tambo said:


> Don't forget extra batteries!!


----------

